# the thawing of vertified embryos



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://card.medic.kumamoto-u.ac.jp/card/english/sigen/manual/ebvitri/thaw.gif&imgrefurl=http://card.medic.kumamoto-u.ac.jp/card/english/sigen/manual/index.html&h=314&w=571&sz=156&hl=en&start=15&sig2=1zg8qJgH5RDwu07p77sgYg&um=1&tbnid=XIj9bR2drzgSQM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=134&ei=egJLSL-aK6SgwwGn5OjSBA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvitrification%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN

found this while i was searching and thought it might interest you girls


----------

